# Quality Tools: Starrett vs. iGaging 4 Inch Double Squares



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Years ago, I picked up a used Starrett 4 inch double square. I used it all the time. It was a great tool. Somehow it disappeared a couple years ago. I think it was stolen when I was giving a demo, but I don't know for sure.

New and used Starrett double squares are expensive. I kept looking at used ones, but the right one never came along. Finally, I bought an iGaging 4 inch double square, which cost 25% of the price of a genuine Starrett. The iGaging square has a wider and thicker blade than the Starrett. You would think it is better. 

I used the iGaging square for a while. It was square and it worked fine, but never felt right. It wasn't smooth to adjust, and it didn't feel right, but I stuck with it. 

A few months ago my family took pity and bought me a Starrett as a gift. There is an intangible quality to it that makes it better and easier to use. 

I stopped using the iGaging square until the other day. I needed to adjust a panel for distance from an edge, and also measure and mark drill hole spots on the panel. I had to use a Sharpie for visibility and didn't want to mark up the Starrett, so I got out the iGaging square. 

You know, the iGaging square couldn't lock tight enough to set the panel distance. The lightest touch on the panel caused the blade to move in the iGaging square. I tightened the screw as much as I could (with fingers, not pliers), and it still was not tight enough. I realized that I can easily move the blade, no matter how tight the screw. That's not good in a double square. 

I got out the Starrett - no problems. It just works. 

-> That's an example of a difference between a quality tool and a cheap one. 

Photos: 
iGaging and Starrett Squares side-by-side
iGaging 4 Inch Double Square
Starrett 4 Inch Double Square


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Years ago, I picked up a used Starrett 4 inch double square. I used it all the time. It was a great tool. Somehow it disappeared a couple years ago. I think it was stolen when I was giving a demo, but I don't know for sure.
> 
> New and used Starrett double squares are expensive. I kept looking at used ones, but the right one never came along. Finally, I bought an iGaging 4 inch double square, which cost 25% of the price of a genuine Starrett. The iGaging square has a wider and thicker blade than the Starrett. You would think it is better.
> 
> ...


My combo squares and adjustable angle squares are all Starrett. Would never want to be without them. Mitutoyo makes good precision squares and measuring tools also.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I like my Starrett tools - all good stuff!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

In case it wasn't obvious, my point was not "Starrett Tools are Great!" (they are), or "Buy Starrett." 

It was: "Sometimes Tool Quality Matters."


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I totally agree! Although (for me) it is also nice to have both options in the house...sometimes you just need to bang out a home project and the precision isn't needed, and you don't want to drop the Starrett off the ladder.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Came here after one of my comments got replied to with a link 

I completely agree, tool quality does matter in a lot of cases, the question is whether or not you need to absolute highest quality of everything. Im a firm proponent of buying the best you need, in this case clearly the igauging wasnt the best you needed but the starrett was. You needed the higher level of quality and accuracy, and im hardly going to argue against that (metrology geek)

That said, while you could potentially afford a laboratory grade AA granite square thats NIST certified to deviate from square by less than a few millionths of an inch, and while that would certainly be the best that you could potentially afford, 99% of people will never need that level of accuracy, and the $1200 price tag just means you spent a bunch of money for something you didnt need


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

The locking mechanism on even the cheapest of squares usually work easily and properly. I don't think that the iGaging brand is considered junk. I wonder if there is something amiss with the mechanism that could be corrected.
Check out PEC Tools for their squares. Very nice at not nearly the Starrett price. If you go to the Taylor Toolworks site, you can find some PEC squares that are factory blems for really good prices. I can't find any blemishes on the ones I have gotten .


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

yomanbill said:


> The locking mechanism on even the cheapest of squares usually work easily and properly. I don't think that the iGaging brand is considered junk. I wonder if there is something amiss with the mechanism that could be corrected.
> Check out PEC Tools for their squares. Very nice at not nearly the Starrett price. If you go to the Taylor Toolworks site, you can find some PEC squares that are factory blems for really good prices. I can't find any blemishes on the ones I have gotten .


Agreed on the blem squares... mine only seems to have the brand ground off...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Years ago, I picked up a used Starrett 4 inch double square. I used it all the time. It was a great tool. Somehow it disappeared a couple years ago. I think it was stolen when I was giving a demo, but I don't know for sure.
> 
> New and used Starrett double squares are expensive. I kept looking at used ones, but the right one never came along. Finally, I bought an iGaging 4 inch double square, which cost 25% of the price of a genuine Starrett. The iGaging square has a wider and thicker blade than the Starrett. You would think it is better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Pirate said:


> Is there an advantage in using a double square instead of a combination square!


I would like to see how others answer this question. I looked, and 4 inch combination squares are available, if you prefer them over the 4 inch double squares. 

Speaking for myself, the 4 inch double square is small and convenient. It fits in my apron pocket without being a nuisance or snagging on the pockets. I use it all the time. The small double square form factor works for me - a 45 degree angle jutting out would be less convenient. I use both 90 degree sides often, and don't seem to miss the 45 degree angle at that scale.

For 45 degree angles, I have a six-inch iGaging combination square. (My spouse got it long before I met her.) I also have a 12 inch Starrett combination square set. It has a center finder and protractor along with inch and metric blades. I use all of those accessories often, other than the protractor. 

That collection of three adjustable squares works very well for me.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I have the Igaging 4" double square -- not a very good product. +1 on PEC. I've heard people mention the seconds you can buy very reasonably. That said, for years and years I used a Stanley and an Empire combo square. They can be tweaked to actually make them square , the main issue with them is binding when sliding.

I have a 4", 6" old machinists squares I inherited from my Dad. Very accurate. Also a 12" combo square (my go to). Like marking gauges, there are times when its handy to have more than one set at different distances.

This Starrett was so horribly out of square, It was unreal. I was able to fix it by filing the edge.








I picked this Japanese square up b/c it looked very useful, and haven't ever used it.


----------



## jcleave (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a PEC blem 4" double square and love it.
Once it was in my blacksmith apron, I bent over the forge fire and it fell out. I grabbed it out of the fire barehanded in about 0.2 seconds and it was just fine...


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

DrRobert said:


> I picked this Japanese square up b/c it looked very useful, and haven't ever used it.
> (Photo of Japanese-made aluminum square.)


I have one of these Japanese saddle squares, very similar. I don't use it as often as I thought, but when I need it, I am glad I have it. I needed a good saddle square, and chose this one because I thought it would be more versatile and useful than it is.
https://www.amazon.com/Shinwa-Japanese-Aluminum-Saddle-Layout/dp/B00GVBMCLC


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I have one of these Japanese saddle squares, very similar. I don't use it as often as I thought, but when I need it, I am glad I have it. I needed a good saddle square, and chose this one because I thought it would be more versatile and useful than it is.
> https://www.amazon.com/Shinwa-Japanese-Aluminum-Saddle-Layout/dp/B00GVBMCLC


I agree... it's nice to be able to use both sides of a squares' blade


----------



## Colosnoball (Oct 16, 2021)

I agree that the igaging 4" double squares are a bit below optimal. The interior shoulders on the body slots are too deep or the screw/lock threads are too short, on some of them. I took the quality rule out and taped it to one of my tenoning jigs for fine tuning cuts. Starrett squares rule, always. But bring your money.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I guess a few things are just worth the asking price as opposed to say...Oh, I don't know...HF? Nahhh.. HF is the toppest of the top of the line in everything...ever, ever, ever..  (not really)


----------

